# 20 days old Princess 1 & 2 :)



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

It has been such a nerve recking but at the same time the must rewarding wonderful experience i have experienced in life being able to be their in aid of these puppies being born something i never thought i would be part of.. Enjoy the pictures


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

How precious! Their pigment is already so pretty!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Look at those long eyelashes! So sweet!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just precious :wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Love them! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

They are so darling! Thanks for posting.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They look adorable. Are they moving or walking around much yet?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sooooooooo adorable!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Too cute!!!! Do you kiss them 100 times a day or what?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Really cute lil girls. Only 20 days old and they already look so different from the other pics you posted. How exciting! Soon they will be running around and playing!


----------



## SLP21 (Dec 4, 2010)

Awww so adorable! Can't wait to see pics at they grow :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm in love. :wub::wub::wub:


----------

